# Error updating Titan Quest



## johnstats (Apr 5, 2007)

I am trying to update Titan Quest. I get an error when updating from the game and from a stand alone. I can update in pieces up to V 1.11 and nothing after that. It tells me that the installer has encountered an error. It is always in the Resources\Creatures.arc location.

Any Ideas. 

I have uninstalled the game and that didn't do it.


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

hello welcome to tsf.you may need to visit windows update,and get the newest version of the windows installer.


----------



## Deathrow_nzl (Jul 14, 2008)

Any Ideas. 

I have uninstalled the game and that didn't do it.[/QUOTE]

Hi Im am having this exact same problem also except am trying to install from version 1.01 not version 1.11 to version 1.30r2.
I to am always getting stuck always in the Resources\Creatures.arc

I to have also tried uninstalling & reinstalling and even tried installing and patching in both XP & Vista as I have a duel boot

I also visited windows update,and got the newest version of the windows installer which told me I already had it installed when trying to install it.

And of course I have tried restarting my Pc each time..

I have found other forums that sound like someone is having the same problem but they seem to mostly not be in english just keywords from the error message has lead me to that forum.


----------

